
Amazon is developing the Kindle Paperwhite 5 with Glowlight - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/electronic-readers/amazon-is-developing-the-kindle-paperwhite-5-with-glowlight
======
jkchu
This is great, my main use case for my Paperwhite is to read in bed with the
other lights off. A warmer yellow light would make it a lot nicer for that.

